# Best roller cover for SW Cashmere



## andre1 (May 23, 2013)

I hope I'm posting in the right area. I'm not too computer savvy.

Well, after spending three years reading and learning form the best in business its time to start posting. I have been a building contractor for 20 years and did all the work myself including painting. I'm going into full time painting now because I have developed a ringing in my ears from equipment and it gets worse around loud noise so typical building is out of the question for me. Painting is much quieter and relaxing.

I'm currently getting ready to use SW Cashmere on new construction and would like to get some advice as to what is the best roller cover and nap size to use for best results.

The last few jobs I used Wooster Pro/Doo-Z 1/2" x 18" and 3/8" sometimes. If there is something better for applying Cashmere then please let me know. I'm priming first and applying two coats of Cashmere. Sanding in between. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I use Purdy Marathons 1/2", but I'm sure others use a microfiber cover for Cashmere. I haven't had any problems other than the usual lap marks on high, long hallways where you absolutely have to fly to keep the paint from setting up on you.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Try using an ArroWorthy MicroFiber 18" with 9/16" nap. I've had excellent results with these covers using a wide variety of paints on varied surfaces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Cashmere flat or matt use Wooster 50/50 1/2" nap. Eggshell or anything with a sheen Micro fiber 9/16. leaves a beautiful wall.

PNW mentioned an 18", which is fine . If your not used to anything bigger than a 9" and try it, be careful not to leave rope lines. 9", 14" or 18" any of them will work.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I've heard the Arroworthy 9/16" microfiber works well with Cashmere. And I sell the heck out of them at full retail too.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

The product data sheets recommend using either SW contractor polyester covers or Purdy Golden Eagle covers, either at 3/8 to 3/4 inch naps. This applies for any of the Cashmere... flat, low lustre, etc.

I usually use a Purdy white dove 3/8 or 1/2 inch nap and have had not problems, but I'm always rolling over textured walls.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

as mentioned 1/2


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> The product data sheets recommend using either SW contractor polyester covers or Purdy Golden Eagle covers, either at 3/8 to 3/4 inch naps. This applies for any of the Cashmere... flat, low lustre, etc.
> 
> I usually use a Purdy white dove 3/8 or 1/2 inch nap and have had not problems, but I'm always rolling over textured walls.


Of course they recommend Purdy. They own them after all. But does that necessarily mean they are the best cover for Cashmere? Not that they're bad at all but really......If SW owned a water plant would you buy water from them to clean your brushes if they recommended it?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> as mentioned 1/2


10 years ago painters were all over those 50/50's. I wonder why they fell out of fashion all of the sudden? They're a great all around cover.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The 50/50 is a nice cover for flat, but for Cashmere low luster I prefer either the 1/2inch Wooster micro plush or pro doo-z.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have not used a lot of Cashmere as I have always preferred BM paint, and my favorite SW is actually just the Promar 200. But generally, I have found the Purdy and SW branded (b/c it is all owned by SW now) naps to get very .... nappy.

I "grew up" on Wooster prodooz, and have never found reason to change. However, after my GC decided he liked the service & deals better at our SW store I found reason to *return* to pro dooz - the reason was the terrible SW/Purdy naps (IMHO)


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

It's been quite a while back (and seems that I saw it reiterated on this forum), but remember my rep recommending the "lesser" quality roller covers for Cashmere. I use a good bit of Cashmere (mostly flat) and have rarely been seen using top shelf covers anyway. Tomorrow I'll be applying flat with 1/2 White Dove or 3/4 Marathon--depends on my mood and how much stipple the surface requires to look decent on this multiple times repaint. Last week I used 14" Colossus and looked as expected. 

I am, however, still looking forward to using a 3/8 or 9/16 microfiber with the lo luster Cashmere. Just haven't had the chance yet. That's simply too smooth for my recent repaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andre1 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for feedback guys.

My next two interiors are flat ceilings and walls. With the advice giving here I'm going to experiment with different covers. Also will be spraying all trim with Muralo paint. Always brushed or rolled it before. I'm excited about trying new products. I framed houses for years the old fashion way {hammer only} I finally bought a framing nailer I realized just how stubborn and stupid I was. Those days are over. It's just my son and I so I want to be efficient and productive as possible with superb quality workmanship at the same time.
I will post pics here if I can figure it out when job is complete.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

andre1 said:


> Thanks for feedback guys.
> 
> My next two interiors are flat ceilings and walls. With the advice giving here I'm going to experiment with different covers. Also will be spraying all trim with Muralo paint. Always brushed or rolled it before. I'm excited about trying new products. I framed houses for years the old fashion way {hammer only} I finally bought a framing nailer I realized just how stubborn and stupid I was. Those days are over. It's just my son and I so I want to be efficient and productive as possible with superb quality workmanship at the same time.
> I will post pics here if I can figure it out when job is complete.


What will you use for the ceilings? Also Muralo Ultra just cannot be beat!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok guys I am confused again. Purdy covers are available just about everywhere from Menard's to SW to Lowe's to Home depot. Probably 6-7 thousand locations in North America. Following the purchasing reasons for most painters, logic would dictate that Purdy would be hands down the best roller cover you can buy! I mean, there are 6 stores that carry them within 3 miles of here, and I can get them right on my way to work, so they have to be the best right?


----------



## andre1 (May 23, 2013)

I'm using the newer Promar ceiling paint. It says it was designed to be sprayed without back rolling. If it dont work Ill roll the last coat. Dont hurt to try.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> The 50/50 is a nice cover for flat, but for Cashmere low luster I prefer either the 1/2inch Wooster micro plush or pro doo-z.


What about the top rated sleeves from your "roller sleeve challenge?" I think you mentioned Linzer and E&J micro-fiber sleeves near the top of your ratings test, along with Merit something or another. 

I think you rated the Wooster 50/50 pretty far down on your test list.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> What about the top rated sleeves from your "roller sleeve challenge?" I think you mentioned Linzer and E&J micro-fiber sleeves near the top of your ratings test, along with Merit something or another.
> 
> I think you rated the Wooster 50/50 pretty far down on your test list.


You're right but I tested them all with a velvet sheen (close to satin). The 50/50 isn't bad for flat paint. The merit pro micro, e&j, linzer, and the Wooster micro plush were the best I found with that sheen.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

andre1 said:


> I'm using the newer Promar ceiling paint. It says it was designed to be sprayed without back rolling. If it dont work Ill roll the last coat. Dont hurt to try.


That shouldn't be a problem. Ive never used the 200 ceiling paint but I hardly ever back roll ceilings anymore. Spray it heavy and checker your pattern.


----------



## drew1143 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've had the best luck with a 1/2 inch Soft woven. When I used a Golden eagle it left holidays.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing is good with cashmere cause cashmere is garbage(at least in darker colors)
But if anything is above a flat sheen i use microfiber. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DJohnston (Sep 3, 2016)

Clearlycut said:


> Nothing is good with cashmere cause cashmere is garbage(at least in darker colors)
> But if anything is above a flat sheen i use microfiber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Cashmere is a great product.
We use it all the time in every base and sheen. 
we probably us low luster the most. 

We use Professional roller cover value pack from SW. 
Thickness of roller depends what texter we are applying cashmere to.


----------

